# thinking of buying a hoyt rxp



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been reading some reviews on these bows and I am impressed. I was wondering if anyone has shot this bow. I am thinking of going to check one out this next week. Any input would be great. I have a little side job coming up, and if i don't buy a bow before my wife finds out how much i make, i won't get one. thanks


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

correction. hoyt rampage xt, not xp.


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

my brother shoots a hoyt, not sure the model,, but i was very impressed with it, he has one pin on his bow, it is one of the flattest shooting bows i have ever seen, same pin for 10 yds as at 40 yds or more.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I shot the Rampage XT and loved it! I'm currently trying to sell my Alphamax to purchase one of these bows--You won't be disapointed!


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

well shooter, i am not opposed to buying a used bow, thats typically what I do. send me a pm with some info on the alphamax, and some pics if possible.


----------

